#  >  > Computers Can Be Fun >  >  > Computer News >  >  Windows 8 is a Pile of Crap

## Humbert

When you are working from the desktop you have to go to the start page to access accessories and other programs. Just to shut down requires 3 steps. 
I have lots of other complaints too numerous to mention.
The people that gave us this should be tormented with pitchforks.

----------


## slackula

There are several things that can be downloaded to make it behave like a proper operating system and not something that came out of the Fisher-Price R&D department after a week long bender on LSD.

----------


## Humbert

The start page is ridiculous. Why didn't they just keep the start menu that you could access from the lower toolbar? Windows 7 had a nice little snipping tool that you could use to save any portion of a web page as a jpg - gone in Windows 8.

----------


## boloa

How to make Windows 8 look like Windows 7 | Reviews | CNET UK

Downgrade Your New Windows 8 Computer to Windows 7 for Free

Anybody tried this,my mate just got a laptop loaded with Window 8,at one point when using it I thought I was getting Flashbacks

----------


## Humbert

^I'll take a look at that. Cheers.

----------


## baldrick

are you using this on a touchscreen ?

----------


## harrybarracuda

I have a hybrid laptop and an All-in-one - both touchscreen - and I never use the Windows 8 interface.

Classic Shell does it for me.

But Windows 8.1 will be out in a few months, and my guess is they'll put the start menu and the start button back.

----------


## Humbert

^^I have Windows 8 at work on a desk top pc. I have Windows 7 at home on my notebook.

----------


## baldrick

try googling

"tips to use windows 8 on a desktop"

----------


## MongersSyndicate

Why don't you use Ubuntu. It looks much better, gets upgraded every 6 months and there are very little viruses. Very easy to install and to get used to as well.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Why don't you use Ubuntu. It looks much better, gets upgraded every 6 months and there are very little viruses. Very easy to install and to get used to as well.


Because it's about the shittiest distro out there.

----------


## Gerbil

To modify butterfly's analogy......

If windows 8 is the katoey that is licking the dogs bollocks that is windows 7, then Ubuntu is the steaming turd that is hanging out of the dogs arse.

----------


## Butterfly

> The people that gave us this should be tormented with pitchforks.


disagree, the users that do those upgrades deserve all the crap they get for being clueless and gullible idiots,

idiots should be punished for not taking the time to investigate and justify any upgrades they want to make,

----------


## Butterfly

> Because it's about the shittiest distro out there.


it's not actually, it's quite well done and a serious alternative to Windows

not my favorite, but for the average user, it's a perfect alternative

the other alternative for average idiot PC user is to go the mactard way, but I think Ubuntu is a bit better than the mactard way, so it's a credible alternative

----------


## Butterfly

> then Ubuntu is the steaming turd that is hanging out of the dogs arse.


the UI is quite well done and easy to use actually, so not sure how it can be worse than Win8 or even Win7 for that matter

----------


## FlyFree

God, I have to agree with Butters.

A pox on all you 'what's the latest useless bell and whistle' fags. Same same appmania.

You drive a humonguous industry of waste. Much more time could be spend on some real advances if it wasn't for this mindless 'we want a new flashing diode' mentality.

----------


## Rural Surin

> How to make Windows 8 look like Windows 7 | Reviews | CNET UK
> 
> Downgrade Your New Windows 8 Computer to Windows 7 for Free
> 
> Anybody tried this,my mate just got a laptop loaded with Window 8,at one point when using it I thought I was getting Flashbacks


Actually, it seems as the microsoft folks want to continue to shot themselves in the foot with each evolving edition.

8 & 9 suck....yet, they don't see this.
And now they're promoting 10.

I believe most reasoned people understand that staying with the old Windows 7 is ok....as it's applicable with most everything. 

Even better - and a growing trend: Do away with using the microsoft/windows OS and browsers. There are quite a few solid alternatives now.

Fcuk Bill Gates.

----------


## Rural Surin

> God, I have to agree with Butters.
> 
> A pox on all you 'what's the latest useless bell and whistle' fags. Same same appmania.
> 
> You drive a humonguous industry of waste. Much more time could be spend on some real advances if it wasn't for this mindless 'we want a new flashing diode' mentality.


Indeed.
Perhaps the marketplace [mindless consumers] will adjust itself in time.

----------


## FlyFree

Only once they're flat broke.

But then they'll go protesting about the rich having their money. 

Oh....

----------


## Fondles

8 works a treat on my Lumia 920.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Why don't you use Ubuntu. It looks much better, gets upgraded every 6 months and there are very little viruses. Very easy to install and to get used to as well.


Because it doesn't have any of the programs I use for my job.

----------


## Gerbil

^ 'Wannabe Linux Nerds' never seem to understand that rather important point.  :Smile:

----------


## baldrick

^ except _real_ jobs don't need windows computers   :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> 8 works a treat on my Lumia 920.


That isn't 8. That's WP8.

They should have stuck with that for touchscreen devices and left the UI in Windows 7 alone.

I don't even know why it's called WindowS 8, it should be called Window 8.

----------


## MongersSyndicate

What's the point getting personal over computer operating systems lol. Ubuntu is just the easiest alternative for everyone who wants try something else than Windows. 99,9% of the population dont know nor care what a "distro" is anyway, so it's more simple to point them towards "Ubuntu".

----------


## harrybarracuda

> What's the point getting personal over computer operating systems lol. Ubuntu is just the easiest alternative for everyone who wants try something else than Windows. 99,9% of the population dont know nor care what a "distro" is anyway, so it's more simple to point them towards "Ubuntu".


99.9% of the population wouldn't understand Ubuntu and it wouldn't work with half of the hardware out there anyway.

----------


## boloa

I'm still on Vista  :Smile:

----------


## Tickiteboo

I've been using 8 about 3 months now and it does grow on you eventualy.

Must admit it was a complete pain in the arse to start with, so I had to download the classic start menu from windows 7. Now all is good.  :Smile:

----------


## MongersSyndicate

> 99.9% of the population wouldn't understand Ubuntu and it wouldn't work with half of the hardware out there anyway.


It's more like 50%, and Ubuntu works with any hardware. Maybe it's a long time you didn't check it out.




> Canonical has released Ubuntu  13.04 Raring Ringtail, most likely the last release of Ubuntu that will  primarily cater for laptop and desktop users. For Ubuntu 13.04,  Canonical focused on tightening up the core of the OS and  polishing the  Unity interface in preparation for Ubuntu’s smartphone and tablet  debut, which is slated to occur in October with the release of version  13.10. There’s also the usual slew of package updates, a new Linux  kernel, and a couple of new features, too.
> 
> *The first thing you’ll  notice is that the PC in  general, is faster and more responsive.* This is down to Canonical  putting a lot of time and effort into tweaking Ubuntu’s core libraries,  to reduce the CPU and memory usage of system processes, resulting in a  snappier interface (Unity) and installed apps. *This tightening of  Ubuntu’s core should also reduce power consumption*, which is good news  for laptop users. While these changes will obviously help laptop and  desktop users, their primary purpose is to prepare Ubuntu for its debut  on smartphones and tablets, which generally have less RAM and weaker  processors.

----------


## Humbert

> Must admit it was a complete pain in the arse to start with, so I had to download the classic start menu from windows 7


So you obtained this from Microsoft?

----------


## 9999

> it's not actually, it's quite well done and a serious alternative to Windows


lolz...Ubuntu stopped being cool in like 2011 dude

I don't see the point in an upgrade unless you want to use touch screen.

----------


## Spin

> 99.9% of the population wouldn't understand Ubuntu and it wouldn't work with half of the hardware out there anyway.


Wrong on both counts.

My Windows 8 refuses to start these days, "bad pool header". Good job I didn't pay for it.

----------


## Humbert

> disagree, the users that do those upgrades deserve all the crap they get for being clueless and gullible idiots, 
> idiots should be punished for not taking the time to investigate and justify any upgrades they want to make,


That's true. At work they asked me if I wanted it installed to replace XP. I told them to go ahead even though I was quite pleased with 7 which I use at home. I thought I would try it out even though I heard some negative reactions from users. I had no idea it was such a radical change from 7 and XP. My fault but I will figure out a way to live with it.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> 99.9% of the population wouldn't understand Ubuntu and it wouldn't work with half of the hardware out there anyway.
> 
> 
> Wrong on both counts.
> 
> My Windows 8 refuses to start these days, "bad pool header". Good job I didn't pay for it.


No spin on that answer.


What hardware are you using? Is it Windows 8 certified?

And what antivirus?

----------


## Spin

^ Lemme get this straight, first you declare Ubuntu incompatble with half the hardware in existance and then with the next breath you ask me if my hardware is windows 8 certified?  :smiley laughing: 

I've installed and run ubuntu on no less than 30 different work computers, all wildly different ages and specs over the last three years. Never had any trouble with bsod and certainly never had to install stupid anti virus software.
Actually, the only place any instance of windows that i have to maintain that doesn't give me headaches sits inside virtualbox.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> ^ Lemme get this straight, first you declare Ubuntu incompatble with half the hardware in existance and then with the next breath you ask me if my hardware is windows 8 certified? 
> 
> I've installed and run ubuntu on no less than 30 different work computers, all wildly different ages and specs over the last three years. Never had any trouble with bsod and certainly never had to install stupid anti virus software.
> Actually, the only place any instance of windows that i have to maintain that doesn't give me headaches sits inside virtualbox.


Even Ubuntu has a certified hardware list, you numpty. Try installing it on a Samsung laptop for example. I don't recall installing Windows ever being able to brick a laptop.

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

And as for thinks like 3G modems, it's pot luck if you get one that works or not.

Most vendors don't even bother writing drivers for Ubuntu, and if Canonical don't do it, you're out of luck.

----------


## Dillinger

> At work they asked me if I wanted it installed to replace XP. I told them to go ahead even though I was quite pleased with 7 which I use at home. I thought I would try it out even though I heard some negative reactions from users. I had no idea it was such a radical change from 7 and XP. My fault but I will figure out a way to live with it.


Give it some more time humbert, Windows 8 is Windows 7, just with an extra interface for touchscreens.  Just learn a few  keyboard shortcuts and swipes and you will see it's pretty nifty,,Your snipping tool is still there, Click Windows+F, then search apps ,then pin it to your taskbar.
There are a few shit things about it, like the start menu, but you will soon learn if you give it time.
Skype for Win 8 is shit and has virtually any features, so I use the desktop version. I also have Chrome running on Windows 7 mode so I can have the taskbar at the bottom.
TBH I use the desktop more than the Win 8 interface. Most of the stuff I have on the Win 8 interface jumps to the desktop to work anyhow.

----------


## harrybarracuda

That's the point. You can install Classic Shell and use it like Windows 7, but Windows 8 is only a swipe away (although I rarely use it).

----------


## Butterfly

Ubuntu will run on everything, the older the PC, the better. Most users don't need the latest PC hardware for doing the lame stuff that they do. Actually, they could use the hardware of PCs 6 or 7 years ago, and they wouldn't tell the difference. 

A bit like a grandmother driving a Ferrari, she wouldn't tell the difference and would be better off driving her wheel chair for what she does.

----------


## Butterfly

> You can install Classic Shell and use it like Windows 7


then why upgrade ? isn't it demonstrating even more the stupidity of those who do ?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> You can install Classic Shell and use it like Windows 7
> 
> 
> then why upgrade ? isn't it demonstrating even more the stupidity of those who do ?


In my case, it came on two of my machines, so what else was I going to do? Downgrade?

Duh.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Ubuntu will run on everything, the older the PC, the better. Most users don't need the latest PC hardware for doing the lame stuff that they do. Actually, they could use the hardware of PCs 6 or 7 years ago, and they wouldn't tell the difference. 
> 
> A bit like a grandmother driving a Ferrari, she wouldn't tell the difference and would be better off driving her wheel chair for what she does.


If I was using hardware that old, I'd be running Puppy or DSL. Both perfectly useable.

----------


## lom

> And as for thinks like 3G modems, it's pot luck if you get one that works or not.


It s actually the contrary, most 3G modems works right out of the box by using generic linux kernel drivers and there is no need for a product specific proprietary driver unless the mfgr has managed to do a fuckup.




> Most vendors don't even bother writing drivers for Ubuntu, and if Canonical don't do it, you're out of luck.


Which drivers, not part of the generic linux driver collection, are specially needed for Ubuntu?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> And as for thinks like 3G modems, it's pot luck if you get one that works or not. 
> 
> 
> It s actually the contrary, most 3G modems works right out of the box by using generic linux kernel drivers and there is no need for a product specific proprietary driver unless the mfgr has managed to do a fuckup.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Most of the Huawei range will not work out of the box, and they are probably the biggest 3G dongle manufacturer. I could list all the model numbers but that would be pointless, I'll leave you to Google it.

Like most things in Ubuntu you can normally frig it or use NDISWrapper, but that is definitely out of the reach of the average user.

You only have to look at this example of such nonsense to realise that Windows is the way to go:




> NM Mobile Broadband workaround
> 
> Lubuntu ships with console PPP dialer wvdial, and menu driven PPP
> configuration utility pppconfig.
> 
> 
> 1. wvdialconf/wvdial
> ********************
> 
> ...


Who the fuck wants to go through those hoops when you can plug it into Windows and get it working with a couple of clicks?

----------


## Spin

> And as for thinks like 3G modems, it's pot luck if you get one that works or not.


I've configured ubuntu to work with all the major thai  carriers 3 g service, also cat cdma. Also 2 different Singapore telecoms  with usb dongles supplied in Singapore. Vietnam 3g also, all done over  10 or so different machines over the last few years.

Really do you know anything about Ubuntu and it's capabilities or are you just making this up as you go along?  :Smile: 



> Ubuntu will run on everything, the older the PC, the better


Indeed






> Who the fuck wants to go through those hoops


Admittedly, spastics should not try and use Ubuntu.

Anyhoo Microsoft stock is going to zero, it's a good long term short-sell in my book.

What are they gonna do when every pc ships with android or ubuntu installed?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Admittedly, spastics should not try and use Ubuntu.


And most people stuck on Windows XP and complaining about EOL fall into that category.

 :Smile:

----------


## lom

> Most of the Huawei range will not work out of the box, and they are probably the biggest 3G dongle manufacturer.


Yes they are the biggest and all of their 3G dongles works right out of the box if you are using a recent Ubuntu build.




> NM Mobile Broadband workaround


A workaround from  4 years ago, from Ubuntu 9.04, are you kidding?
Network Manager has been much improved since then and can nowadays handle all kind of 3G dongles from all mfgrs.
Windows forces you to install a Connection Manager software from the dongle, a software which is provider branded so you will end up with one installed for each provider you have and they will often conflict with each other.

----------


## Spin

^^ Being stuck on Xp is not such a bad place to be.

Just wiped my windows 8 off this machine, what a load of shit that was.




> Windows forces you to install a Connection Manager software  from the dongle, a software which is provider branded


Right at the top of the shit-pile was Novotels Mobilink lite, that was a bastard to get runninng well on 64 bit machine! plug and play my arse.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> ^^ Being stuck on Xp is not such a bad place to be.
> 
> Just wiped my windows 8 off this machine, what a load of shit that was.


Did it come with WindoW 8 or were you just trying it out?

----------


## Spin

^ Just trying it out, that whole Metro thing licks balls, just like ubunty unity, what on earth were they thinking?  :smiley laughing:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> ^ Just trying it out, that whole Metro thing licks balls, just like ubunty unity, what on earth were they thinking?


They were obviously thinking they could do the same OS on a tablet as on a desktop and failed miserably.

Even Apple didn't even try and do that FFS.

The extent of their error will be demonstrated by the number of changes in 8.1......

----------


## jumbo

Bought a Toshiba with W8 in October last year, I have been so close to smashing the thing so many times. Why could MS move so far away from the norm in one single move.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Bought a Toshiba with W8 in October last year, I have been so close to smashing the thing so many times. Why could MS move so far away from the norm in one single move.


It just beggars belief that they thought just to try and get a foothold in the touchscreen device arena they could uproot what has been essentially the same desktop for decades.

Even if this is a laptop, I'd say install Classic Shell.

I've just given my team Thinkpad Twists (a hybrid that converts to tablet) and every one of them have gone back to the old start button configuration.

----------


## Dillinger

> Even if this is a laptop, I'd say install Classic Shell.


Why would a laptop need a classic shell, am I missing something ?

I just press the windows button and Voila its Windows 7.

----------


## Troy

> Ubuntu will run on everything, the older the PC, the better. Most users don't need the latest PC hardware for doing the lame stuff that they do. Actually, they could use the hardware of PCs 6 or 7 years ago, and they wouldn't tell the difference. 
> 
> A bit like a grandmother driving a Ferrari, she wouldn't tell the difference and would be better off driving her wheel chair for what she does.


Have to agree with Butters' on this........

I would love to know what everyone needs the latest PC for. Playing the latest games? On-line porno movies? Why the rush to get the fastest and best? I haven't tried Win8 yet. Win7 uses far too many resources that I paid for me to use not the OS. Ubuntu/Kbuntu is only one of many Linux distros that use far less resources and supply far more software for free....and is far more secure than windows.

Forget this notion of: "I need Windows to support MS software for work" That was taken care of years ago. Name a package that you cannot get for free in linux that you must have an output file for that can run under windows. 

As for the driver nonsense...most of the commercial windows drivers are complete shite and although it may take longer for the linux community to come up with a driver for certain hardware it is normally far superior; and you can get to modify it if needed for your own custom use.

----------


## Bettyboo

> 99.9% of the population wouldn't understand Ubuntu and it wouldn't work with half of the hardware out there anyway.


I'm an average user. I hate MS. I installed Ubuntu a couple of years ago and had quite a lot of problems until I gave up. It crashed several times, I think this was from torrent sites. The shop at Panthip Plaza installed it incorrectly and I had security issues which I had to sort out meself, as a laymen, it was a painful experience.

I've seen people (Umbutu marketing woman, various web sites) say that Ubuntu has improved a lot and is competing with Android/iOS/MS. This may well be true, but I felt as a laymen it was problematic and complex. I doubt I would go back to it because it seems to be for people with more knowledge than I.

I'm very happy with android on my phone. When I get a new laptop in 6 months or so I don't really want MS, so will see if an Android Ultrabook/large tablet is doable. Just my 2 pennies worth.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> 99.9% of the population wouldn't understand Ubuntu and it wouldn't work with half of the hardware out there anyway.
> 
> 
> I'm an average user. I hate MS. I installed Ubuntu a couple of years ago and had quite a lot of problems until I gave up. It crashed several times, I think this was from torrent sites. The shop at Panthip Plaza installed it incorrectly and I had security issues which I had to sort out meself, as a laymen, it was a painful experience.
> 
> I've seen people (Umbutu marketing woman, various web sites) say that Ubuntu has improved a lot and is competing with Android/iOS/MS. This may well be true, but I felt as a laymen it was problematic and complex. I doubt I would go back to it because it seems to be for people with more knowledge than I.
> 
> I'm very happy with android on my phone. When I get a new laptop in 6 months or so I don't really want MS, so will see if an Android Ultrabook/large tablet is doable. Just my 2 pennies worth.


Take a look at the ASUS Transformer TF700T 

or maybe even their Transformer AIO

----------


## Bettyboo

^ I do like those, but maybe they'll bring out something even better in the next 6 months. Same same but more...

Is that AI0 running windows???  :Sad:

----------


## bsnub

Well well. Bettyboo back from the dead.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> ^ I do like those, but maybe they'll bring out something even better in the next 6 months. Same same but more...
> 
> Is that AI0 running windows???


It's actually a cheeky little fucker. The dock runs Win 8 and the tablet runs Android, so you can switch between them.

----------


## Bettyboo

Just read a review and it does look interesting. Do they produce an ultrabooks, maybe 14-16", that run purely on Android - probably not... So this type of machine could actually be a very good option. I like Asus as a brand.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> It just beggars belief that they thought just to try and get a foothold in the touchscreen device arena they could uproot what has been essentially the same desktop for decades.


I already posted why they released Win 8 when you were on your hiatus. Can't be bothered to explain it again.

----------


## Mid

you could link to the post though .................

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> you could link to the post though


Have you ever tried finding stuff on this forum?!?!

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Blimey!

https://teakdoor.com/computer-news/116883-windows-8-a-post2253191.html?#post2253191 (Windows 8)

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> It just beggars belief that they thought just to try and get a foothold in the touchscreen device arena they could uproot what has been essentially the same desktop for decades.
> 
> 
> I already posted why they released Win 8 when you were on your hiatus. Can't be bothered to explain it again.


I know why they released it but they were just wrong.

Which is why they're doing their best to rectify the fuck up with Windows Blue.

----------


## Mid

> Originally Posted by Mid
> 
> you could link to the post though
> 
> 
> Have you ever tried finding stuff on this forum?!?!


Daily , numerous times , with success .

----------


## harrybarracuda

"Address customer feedback", yeah right. In other words, react to the shit sales.




> *Microsoft: All RIGHT, you can have your Start button back*
> 
> We blew it but now we're gonna Blue it, says Redmond
> By Gavin Clarke • Get more from this author
> 
> Posted in Operating Systems, 7th May 2013 11:04 GMT
> 
> Big changes to "key" parts of Windows 8 are coming after Microsoft admitted it “could and should have done more” on its big answer to Apple’s iOS for tablets.
> 
> ...

----------


## Butterfly

First Vista, now Win8, I wonder what would be the next fuckup

----------


## harrybarracuda

> First Vista, now Win8, I wonder what would be the next fuckup


Logic suggests.....

XP.... *Vista*...... Win7...... *Win8*........ Win 8.1....... *Win 9*

Having said that, the version number on Windows 8 is 6.2.......

----------


## Butterfly

another reason to stay with WinXP,

an upgrade to Ubuntu would be the next step to better Desktop computing,

----------


## harrybarracuda

Nah Windows 8 is a souped up Win 7 with a fancy, but crap interface.

Take that away and it's the fastest and most stable Windows yet.

5 Computers, only one of which came with it, and not a single blue screen or lockup.

----------


## lom

> 5 Computers, only one of which came with it, and not a single blue screen or lockup.


Wow!! It only took them 30 years to achieve that. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Butterfly

> 5 Computers, only one of which came with it, and not a single blue screen or lockup.


when was the last time you had a blue screen with WinXP ? for me, only three or four times in 10 years,

knock wood,

----------


## Butterfly

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> 5 Computers, only one of which came with it, and not a single blue screen or lockup.
> 
> 
> Wow!! It only took them 30 years to achieve that.


better late than never,

----------


## Primo

I stuck with Windows 7,it is being updated until 2020 so not looking to upgrade to Windows 8 at all. I read the other day that Microsoft are bringing out a fix for Windows 8 at the end of the year to make it more like Windows 7. Windows 8 has been a failure,glad I never got it.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Better get used to it, they're going to try and do an Apple and update the OS for all devices every year or so.

----------


## Troy

One little question....

Why change the operating system based on method of user interaction?

Surely this is GUI development and GUI versioning for an OS. Like Ubuntu vs Kbuntu.

Win7 with keypad/mouse or Win7 with touchscreen

----------


## harrybarracuda

> One little question....
> 
> Why change the operating system based on method of user interaction?
> 
> Surely this is GUI development and GUI versioning for an OS. Like Ubuntu vs Kbuntu.
> 
> Win7 with keypad/mouse or Win7 with touchscreen


Because everyone is used to icons and swiping and multitouch on touchscreen devices, and the standard Windows Desktop is shit at it.

But why eliminate the one that works?

I think the answer to that question is Windows 8.1.

----------


## Troy

> Because everyone is used to icons and swiping and multitouch on touchscreen devices, and the standard Windows Desktop is shit at it.


I was writing code for touchscreen guis back in the mid 90's on SGI machines. This is interface software and the OS should be modular in such a way as to allow touchscreen or keyboard interfacing without any major change to the OS itself.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Don't you realise that Windows 8 with Classic Shell is like Windows 7 with an optional Touchscreen interface?

----------


## Troy

That's the way it should have been marketed...but it wasn't.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> That's the way it should have been marketed...but it wasn't.


Because it doesn't come with Classic Shell.....

----------


## harrybarracuda

The Windows 8.1 Preview is barely two weeks old, but Microsoft's Windows boss Tami Reller says the final version of the update will be ready to ship to manufacturers in just a few more weeks' time.

Speaking at Redmond's annual Worldwide Partner Conference (WPC) in Houston, Texas on Monday, Reller announced that the RTM version of Windows 8.1 would be made available to Microsoft's OEM partners in "late August."



That release schedule should give OEMs plenty of opportunity to ready devices to ship with Windows 8.1 preinstalled in time for the holidays, Reller said.

Microsoft made the Windows 8.1 Preview available as a free download during its annual Build conference, which took place from June 26 to 28 in San Francisco. If the final version ships in August, the update will be no more than nine weeks old by the time it's released to manufacturing.

That's from the general public's perspective, at any rate. We've been hearing rumors of Windows "Blue" – Windows 8.1's old codename – since February, and Microsoft has likely been working on it for much longer.

Still, the short preview period is a bit unusual. Windows 8 itself spent two months as a Release Preview before Microsoft released it to manufacturing, but there was a Consumer Preview three months before that, and developers had hands-on access to the OS for more than a year before the final version shipped.

Obviously, Windows 8.1 isn't as dramatic an upgrade as the leap from Windows 7 to Windows 8. It's significant enough to warrant a version-number hike, however, and businesses will presumably want time to test out its new enterprise features.

But the compressed schedule is in keeping with Microsoft CEO Steve Ballmer's new "rapid release" mantra. At Build, Ballmer told customers that short upgrade cycles will be "the new norm" for Redmond, and some analysts believe we should expect a new upgrade on the level of Windows 8.1 every year from now on.

Reller also used her WPC keynote to talk up Windows 8's sales figures, which so far haven't impressed OEMs and resellers. She reiterated Microsoft's claim that it has sold 100 million Windows 8 licenses, and added that it now has more than 20 million "enterprise evaluations." What's more, she said, customers have now used Windows 8 for more than 60 billion hours.

To keep that momentum going, Reller said Microsoft is launching new programs aimed at getting developers and resellers on board with Windows 8, including a "User Experience Design Competency" training program for designers, plus a program called TouchWins that offers distributors and resellers incentives to carry Windows 8 PCs and tablets with touchscreens.

Microsoft's 2013 WPC conference continues in Houston, Texas through July 11.

----------


## Butterfly

:Yawn: 

as interesting as an iPad advertising,

----------


## Spin

> Windows 8.1 isn't as dramatic an upgrade as the leap from Windows 7 to Windows 8


I think you mean downgrade not upgrade?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> Windows 8.1 isn't as dramatic an upgrade as the leap from Windows 7 to Windows 8
> 
> 
> I think you mean downgrade not upgrade?


No, there are some good improvements in it as well, especially in the area of security. Not quite a service pack, though.

----------


## baldrick

and all your searches^^personal data is now sent to microsoft




> The new Win8.1 Smart Search -- invoked by default through the Windows  8.1 Search charm -- not only searches your computer for the string you  specify. It also, all by itself, gathers up the terms and runs them  through a Bing search.


A look at the black underbelly of Windows 8.1 &#039;Blue&#039; | Microsoft windows - InfoWorld

----------


## Butterfly

> especially in the area of security.


 :rofl: 

you really have no clue, harry

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> especially in the area of security.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you really have no clue, harry


Go and play outside, Buttplug, the grown ups are talking.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> and all your searches^^personal data is now sent to microsoft
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				 The new Win8.1 Smart Search -- invoked by default through the Windows  8.1 Search charm -- not only searches your computer for the string you  specify. It also, all by itself, gathers up the terms and runs them  through a Bing search.
> 			
> ...


Good job I don't use that then, eh. I'll stick to Google, that's safe. Ooooh, hang on.

 :Smile:

----------


## Spin

> there are some good improvements in it as well


I couldn't find any, perhaps the fact it took me about an hour to figure out how to shut it down the first time I tried was an improvement?  :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
>  there are some good improvements in it as well
> 
> 
> I couldn't find any, perhaps the fact it took me about an hour to figure out how to shut it down the first time I tried was an improvement?


Most of it is of value to Enterprise customers: Native support for biometrics, autotriggered VPN, enhanced MDM, Wifi-Direct Printing built in, Tethering, and IE 11 with support for WebGL.

Mind you, I never installed the preview. Fuck reinstalling all those apps!

I'll give it a shot when it appears in our EA.

----------


## harrybarracuda

The mobility improvements are probably down to this:




> New Orleans: Microsoft has announced updates across a broad range of its enterprise products and services, aimed at helping IT departments move forward with cloud computing and the new era of mobile devices.
> At its TechEd 2013 conference , Microsoft announced Windows Server 2012 R2, System Center 2012 R2, SQL Server 2014 and updates to Windows Intune, all coming later this year. The firm also showed off some of the changes coming in the updated Windows 8.1 platform.
> Microsoft's theme for the event was that the Windows platform and services around it continue to be best placed to meet the needs of enterprise customers, even as those customers look to embrace cloud computing and the brave new world of mobility.
> "Microsoft's vision of the cloud is the cloud OS," said Brad Anderson, corporate vice president of Microsoft's Server and Tools division. "We have promise to empower IT, enable modern business apps, unlock insights into data, and to transform the data centre."
> In addition, there was the familiar refrain that Microsoft's platforms are better together. System Center and Windows Server are more effective when combined, Azure is the best cloud platform for a Windows-based hybrid cloud strategy, and Windows Intune enables customers to extend System Center's reach out to mobile devices.
> Anderson claimed the upcoming releases are all "significant updates to the versions we released last year".
> For example, Windows Server 2012 R2 now supports automated storage tiering using SSD and spinning disks in its Storage Spaces disk pooling feature, delivering a claimed 16x performance boost.
> When used with System Center 2012 R2, customers can also live migrate virtual machines between different versions of Windows Server, with support for compression and deduplication speeding the process, according to Microsoft.
> Windows Server 2012 R2 also includes a new feature called Workplace Join to help address the bring-your-own-device trend. This enables users to use a device of their choosing to connect to corporate resources, while allowing IT to apply policies to control how it is used.
> ...

----------


## baldrick

so linux mint MATE with virtual instance of win 7 and turn off touch is the answer ?

----------


## blue

*windows 8  three new text to speech voices , David, Hazel and Zira.*




HA HA HA HA AH HAH 
what a crock of shite !
Why did they let amazon buy Ivona , thier Amy sounds light  years ahead .
this is her , in the first 11 seconds .





She can even rap .
check this out homies  !

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> She can even rap .


So can Americans. Going by that, I reckon my old ZX81 could too.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> so linux mint MATE with virtual instance of win 7 and turn off touch is the answer ?


No, Windows 8 and add one of the many programs that put the start menu/button back where it belongs.

----------


## NewYork

> Windows 8 is a Pile of Crap


i bought a new laptop loaded with win 8. the first thing i did was buy a pirated copy of win 7 from fortune in ratchada & overwrite win 8. i think the win 8 people have seen the market reaction to the product and will be reverse engineering it shortly!

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Windows 8 is a Pile of Crap
> 			
> 		
> 
> i bought a new laptop loaded with win 8. the first thing i did was buy a pirated copy of win 7 from fortune in ratchada & overwrite win 8. i think the win 8 people have seen the market reaction to the product and will be reverse engineering it shortly!


I think that was a bit stupid of you. Once you get rid of the Win8 interface it is far superior to Windows 7.

As for reverse engineering it, did you *check* the release number?

 :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

Another + for Windows 8 if you can get round the awful interface. These are infections rates for each version of Windows in 4Q12, normalised (i.e. an equal number of computers compared for each version).

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Butters loves a bit of infection.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Microsoft lobs second Windows 8.1 preview at enterprise IT admins
Lock down those Start screens!
By Neil McAllister, 30th July 2013  

Having already teased some of the consumer and small business features of Windows 8.1 with a preview release in June, Microsoft on Tuesday announced a second preview, this one with new features targeting larger IT departments.

"Windows 8.1 Enterprise Preview builds on the Window 8.1 Preview which is currently available, adding premium features designed to address mobility, security, management and virtualization needs of today's enterprise," Windows marketing manager Erwin Visser said in a blog post.

Among the major changes, the new release allows IT departments to control the layout of the Start screen – and, optionally, to prevent users from changing the layout themselves – to enforce consistency across workgroups.

Access to apps and files can also be restricted for users or groups, to prevent employees from running unauthorized software on company equipment. Admins can even lock down a device so that it can only run a single Windows Store app in a kiosk-like mode.

Also new in the Enterprise Preview, IT departments can now more easily side-load custom Windows apps onto domain-joined devices. Other versions of Windows 8.1 and earlier versions of Windows 8 have required admins to jump through several hoops to load apps from sources other than the Windows Store, including installing a special product key onto each machine.

Windows 8.1 Enterprise also includes a Windows To Go Creator, which lets admins build a customized Windows 8.1 desktop that can be booted from an external USB drive.

These new enterprise features join the list of Windows 8.1 business features that have been announced previously, at Microsoft's Build and TechEd conferences and elsewhere. Several of these new capabilities also require Windows Server 2012 R2 – which, much like Windows 8.1 itself, isn't expected to ship until later this year.

Windows 8.1 Enterprise Preview ISO images are available for download beginning on Tuesday in both 32-bit and 64-bit versions. Supported languages include Arabic, Chinese, English, French, German, Japanese, Korean, Portuguese, Russian, Spanish, Swedish, and Turkish.

There is one catch, though. Unlike the earlier Windows 8.1 Preview, the Enterprise Preview is available only as a full install image, rather than as a Windows Store download for existing Windows 8 devices, and is meant to be installed on test machines only.

*In fact, Microsoft does not even plan to offer an upgrade path from the Enterprise Preview to the final version of Windows 8.1 Enterprise. "Personal data will be kept on your test computer," the release notes explain, "but the Windows OS and your applications will need to be reinstalled when moving from the preview to production bits."*

Customers have around four and a half months to test the Enterprise Preview, as it will expire on January 14, 2014. Redmond has not yet confirmed when the final version will ship, but it has previously said that it plans to make the mainstream Windows 8.1 upgrade available to OEMs in late August. ®

----------


## blue

> Windows 8.1 Enterprise also includes a Windows To Go Creator, which lets admins build a customized Windows 8.1 desktop that can be booted from an external USB drive.


whats that mean ?

I'm just downloading it to try it , as my windows 7 is creaking a bit ,and It came with the laptop so I cannot get a clean re-install from a disc.

What do i do when it's downloaded , do i have to make a partition on my hard drive ?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> Windows 8.1 Enterprise also includes a Windows To Go Creator, which lets admins build a customized Windows 8.1 desktop that can be booted from an external USB drive.
> 
> 
> whats that mean ?
> 
> I'm just downloading it to try it , as my windows 7 is creaking a bit ,and It came with the laptop so I cannot get a clean re-install from a disc.
> 
> What do i do when it's downloaded , do i have to make a partition on my hard drive ?


Seems fairly self explanatory. A bootable Windows 8.1 desktop - you can install and boot lots of operating systems from USB drives.

Quite handy in Interwebnet cafeterias as long as they support DHCP - you boot your own clean OS with firewall and antivirus, etc., and a desktop with your own Browser and email client.

Boot and run Linux from a USB flash memory stick | USB Pen Drive Linux

----------


## Butterfly

> for each version of Windows in 4Q12, normalised


ridiculous  :rofl: 




> you can install and boot lots of operating systems from USB drives.


what an innovation !!!

----------


## harrybarracuda

Hardly, but it is to Blue.

Did you have anything useful to contribute, Buttplug?

----------


## blue

> Hardly, but it is to Blue.


true .
But  I seemed to have survived  ok until now without knowing .

Still don't  know if I  need to partition my hard drive or not to get winows 8 up and running ,I tried to  look into it and maybe I don't need to , and can put windows 8 on this torrent prog  i'm downloading:

VMware Workstation v9.0.0.812388 Incl Keymaker-ZWT

or this freeware one
Oracle VirtualBox

all will be revealed later ...

----------


## harrybarracuda

Well they've announced the release date for 8.1:




> I know a lot of folks are eager to find out when they will be able to get Windows 8.1. I am excited to share that starting at 12:00am on October 18th in New Zealand (that’s 4:00am October 17th in Redmond), Windows 8.1 and Windows RT 8.1 will begin rolling out worldwide as a free update for consumers with Windows 8 or Windows RT devices through the Windows Store. Windows 8.1 will also be available at retail and on new devices starting on October 18th by market. So mark your calendars!


They're also updating Server 2012, System Center and others.

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrreat.

----------


## Butterfly

> Did you have anything useful to contribute, Buttplug?





> They're also updating Server 2012, System Center and others.
> 
> Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrreat.


do you ?

----------


## Bettyboo

Today I've become a Windows8 user. I bought a laptop for the missus (HP touchscreen 14"), but she didn't want it so it's mine...

I don't like Microsoft, and I've tried to avoid their products in recent years (Umbuntu, Android), so this would not have been my choice - I would probably have gone for an Ultrabook 13" running Android or whatever to avoid Microsoft. If this machine fuks up, crahes, gets a virus, or Microsoft piss me off for whatever reason then I doubt I will ever go back to them (although I've said that before...).

So far: The machine is fine, the desktop is there as normal just one push/click away - it seems, so far, very similar to win7, maybe I will get annoyed and need to make changes as I use more functions/applications.

I like going straight into my email, weather, maps and news from the W8 interface; similar to the functions I use most on my phone and have on my phone's homescreen. In this regard, it's a bit of a nice hybrid; I have the Androidesque functionality that I like and use most often, then a click to the desktop takes me to my working space. All quite nice and easy thusfar.

I would like to change some things, not sure if I can, and these relate to the tiles: I'd like google instead of Bing; I'd like BBC as my default news; I'd like to add another email tile (next to my hotmail one) with my yahoo account; I'd like a Line tile because I use that application a lot. As a happy Android user, I can do all this stuff, but I don't know how open Microsoft is to these ideas - perhaps not very?

I've got the office365 one month trial and will look for the university version which should be cheaper. I'll pay me monies and keep office and the antivirus up to date, play their bloody game then see how it goes. If it's a great user experience then I may stick with it. If not, then I won't be buying a Microsoft product again...

Just my 2 pennies worth as a basic user.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Windows 8.1 now available on MSDN and TechNet following developer complaints
By Tom Warren on September 9, 2013 01:00 pm Email @tomwarren

Microsoft is reversing course today, allowing developers to download a final copy of Windows 8.1 ahead of its October 18th release. After originally announcing the finalization of the OS update last month, Microsoft was planning to hold back the final download for MSDN and TechNet subscribers until October 18th. The company now admits that was a mistake. "We heard from you that our decision to not initially release Windows 8.1 or Windows Server 2012 R2 RTM bits was a big challenge for our developer partners," says Microsoft's Steve Guggenheimer. "We’ve listened and we get it."

Windows 8.1 Core and Pro editions will both be made available today on MSDN and TechNet, and the company is also launching a Release Candidate of Visual Studio 2013 for developers. Enterprise versions of Windows 8.1 are expected to be made available on the subscription services by the end of September. Despite the availability of the Release to Manufacturing (RTM) version of Windows 8.1, Microsoft is still stressing that this isn't really the final copy of the OS.

RTM ISN'T REALLY FINAL ANYMORE

"We’re confident this pre-release will enable developers to make progress to ready their Windows 8.1 apps," says Guggenheimer, while noting that final refinement of apps will be needed at the October 18th release of the update. Sources familiar with Microsoft's plans have revealed to The Verge that the company is still working on its built-in Windows 8.1 apps, and several bugs it wants to address before the October 18th release. Similarly, Microsoft is also planning to update Windows 8.1, and its built-in apps, regularly over the coming months. While in the past RTM has always signaled the finalization of a copy of Windows, Microsoft is seeking to redefine what's considered final and will continue to regularly update Windows 8 in the future.

----------


## harrybarracuda

And it takes about 90 minutes to do an in place upgrade, although that's with a load of apps installed.

----------

